# Need Tip on How to Replace Cylinder Head



## TinoR (May 17, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I have lawnmower equipped with a TECUMSEH 6.25 HP engine,
Model No. LEV120. I recently stripped the threads where the spark plug is attach to. I suppose my only options are to replace or repair the cylinder head. In either case, the existing head needs to be removed and there are no specific instructions given in the repair manual other than the torque sequence and torque value for the eight retaining bolts. I know I need to replace the gasket with a new one upon replacement but is there anything else that I should be concerned with after the eight bolts are removed? 

Any hints and tips would be appreciated before I attempt the job. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Make sure the gasket surface is clean. Keep track of the bolts, some use longer bolts around the exhaust valve. Torque in proper sequence and lbs.
Careful when tightening the spark plug.
Dean


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

go to Napa and buy the spark plug thread inserts. not sure what they are called. this way it saves you some money instead of buying a new head. saved me several times. But you will need to take the head off cause it will strip the metal out of the hole and you don't need that to fall in. it comes with a cement paste also so it won't fall in or back out of the hole. if i remember right there self threading


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Helicoil is the repair item for reparing threads.
Dean


----------



## TinoR (May 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses .....much appreciated. Instead of repairing the cylinder head, I decided to replace it since the cost for a new one is only $39.95 (Sears).


----------

